# THE TRUMP TRAIN IS HEADING TO THE SOUTHERN BORDER !!!!!!!



## nononono (Oct 31, 2018)

*Today !*

*On the way to the Border !*

*Plus another " Shit Load " of American Troops to help OUR Border Patrol !!!!!*

*




*


*Remember the " Ghosts " have estimated ....*

*30,000 to 40,000 " Foreigners " will attempt to*
*overwhelm the border at the same time....*
*You can thank the Democrats if it happens.*


----------



## nononono (Oct 31, 2018)

*VOTE REPUBLICAN ON NOV 6th !!!!!!*


----------

